# Louisiana



## Today14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Wanted to share this bottle with y'all from Louisiana. Is this a common bottle ?


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

Today14 said:


> Wanted to share this bottle with y'all from Louisiana. Is this a common bottle ?


I can say in my 9 months of looking up finds and different types of bottles I've never seen one like yours, but I am very new to this compared to some others on here. It's a stunning bottle regardless. Very unique advertising for a niche market with its spelling and local/area relation and I love that. It's a bit hard to read the bottom of the bottle, can you clarify what it says across the top. I'm guessing it's the company name, either the bottle maker or the brand I'm not sure but I'd love to do some research on this and help out as well as feed my love of finding out the story and background on items I have or see for nothing other than the pleasure of knowledge. It's gotten me through many a sleepless night lol. Just let me know if you'd like me to see if I can find anything more on this for you.

Raff 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> I can say in my 9 months of looking up finds and different types of bottles I've never seen one like yours, but I am very new to this compared to some others on here. It's a stunning bottle regardless. Very unique advertising for a niche market with its spelling and local/area relation and I love that. It's a bit hard to read the bottom of the bottle, can you clarify what it says across the top. I'm guessing it's the company name, either the bottle maker or the brand I'm not sure but I'd love to do some research on this and help out as well as feed my love of finding out the story and background on items I have or see for nothing other than the pleasure of knowledge. It's gotten me through many a sleepless night lol. Just let me know if you'd like me to see if I can find anything more on this for you.
> 
> Raff
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


The B Mistretta Bottling Company


Skadman4 said:


> I can say in my 9 months of looking up finds and different types of bottles I've never seen one like yours, but I am very new to this compared to some others on here. It's a stunning bottle regardless. Very unique advertising for a niche market with its spelling and local/area relation and I love that. It's a bit hard to read the bottom of the bottle, can you clarify what it says across the top. I'm guessing it's the company name, either the bottle maker or the brand I'm not sure but I'd love to do some research on this and help out as well as feed my love of finding out the story and background on items I have or see for nothing other than the pleasure of knowledge. It's gotten me through many a sleepless night lol. Just let me know if you'd like me to see if I can find anything more on this for you.
> 
> Raff
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


On the top 
The B Mistretta
Bottom
9 fluid oz
28sl
Donald sonville LA. 
All I found is some info about the plant it's up the Bayou about 40 minutes away. I like old things I collect different things. I enjoyed because I had been having a receipt from Barqs Bros from 1894 for about 22 years . It wasn't till 6 months ago I realized what it actually was. I was looking at the old papers I had . I like all the stuff they posted on here about Barqs Root Beer. I'm going to ask my Dad about the Barqs bottles to see if he remembers what came in the different bottles. I Don't remember the red and blue label Barqs if that was their red drink. Thanks for looking into that bottle for me


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Today14 said:


> The B Mistretta Bottling Company
> 
> On the top
> The B Mistretta
> ...


They have Po Boy  it looks like in the middle. It does have 2 chips on the bottom


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

I love that root beer, it's the best for a float! Absolutely, I love the history behind objects just as much as I love the items. Anything southern seems to have spotty information unless its Coke or Pepsi made, or has for me so far. I can find out tons on those multiple brands and flavors, the odd ball like yours seems to take some extra leg work and matching up blogs and history sites of the manufacturer area. Maybe it was a glass the company made their self, or they had it made only for them for that one flavor. Those are harder to pun down because they don't have a wide following so when the local population forgets about it and its out of production, the information about it goes with it. Maybe I can find the right info and see where you're at with this beautiful bottle! 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> I love that root beer, it's the best for a float! Absolutely, I love the history behind objects just as much as I love the items. Anything southern seems to have spotty information unless its Coke or Pepsi made, or has for me so far. I can find out tons on those multiple brands and flavors, the odd ball like yours seems to take some extra leg work and matching up blogs and history sites of the manufacturer area. Maybe it was a glass the company made their self, or they had it made only for them for that one flavor. Those are harder to pun down because they don't have a wide following so when the local population forgets about it and its out of production, the information about it goes with it. Maybe I can find the right info and see where you're at with this beautiful bottle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


A lot of things have a shady pass down  here. I just asked my dad he said Barqs had a Red Soda and Cream Soda he remembers doesn't know what bottle it came in.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like what some people would call a Art Deco style Bottle from the 1920's & 30's.  Don't know anything else about it. Nice Find. Congrats.


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like what some people would call a Art Deco style Bottle from the 1920's & 30's.  Don't know anything else about it. Nice Find. Congrats.


I think so that's all I could find the plant was. Built I 1920's


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Today14 said:


> I think so that's all I could find the plant was. Built I 1920's


Thanks


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 3, 2020)

Cool bottle! 
Here is an advertisement from 1921;


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> Cool bottle!
> Here is an advertisement from 1921;
> 
> View attachment 209369


Thank you


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

Looking through the archives for all the prominent words and name I came across this article and thought you may like to read it. Glad to hear that its being looked after.












						State program gives local landmark new lease on life
					

It will take at least $120,000 to refurbish the facility before the city can put it into use again, Melancon said.



					www.donaldsonvillechief.com
				




Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Today14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Looking through the archives for all the prominent words and name I can across this article and thought you may like to read it. Glad to hear that its being looked after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for looking into it .


----------



## Skadman4 (Jul 3, 2020)

You're welcome, I've got a few inquiries out for some help so maybe in a week or two I'll be able to get you more. But still really just a awesome bottle with the mystery that much better 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Today14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> You're welcome, I've got a few inquiries out for some help so maybe in a week or two I'll be able to get you more. But still really just a awesome bottle with the mystery that much better
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


My favorite jar


----------



## Today14 (Jul 7, 2020)

These are some of jars in my collection.


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Today14 said:


> Wanted to share this bottle with y'all from Louisiana. Is this a common bottle ?


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Today14 said:


> My favorite jar


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

bottles


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Today14 said:


> bottles


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Is this an old Owens bottle? It's for a friend he was wanting to know .


----------



## mrechenard (Jul 8, 2020)

Today14 said:


> Wanted to share this bottle with y'all from Louisiana. Is this a common bottle ?


He was also acquitted of murder in 1917.  He had a catering business and I just read there is a restoration of a grocery store that belonged to a Sam Mistretta is taking place in Donaldsonville.


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

mrechenard said:


> He was also acquitted of murder in 1917.  He had a catering business and I just read there is a restoration of a grocery store that belonged to a Sam Mistretta is taking place in Donaldsonville.


Thanks that is interesting , he probably was with the Mob in New Orleans. The Sheriff was killed around that time in New Orleans.


----------



## hudspethjessica7 (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm from Donaldsonville. I would love to get my hands on that bottle. You can look up the Facebook group called Donaldsonville building registry. They probably can tell you a little more about it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Today14 (Jul 8, 2020)

hudspethjessica7 said:


> I'm from Donaldsonville. I would love to get my hands on that bottle. You can look up the Facebook group called Donaldsonville building registry. They probably can tell you a little more about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks I'll check in to that.a friend give it to me I think they got it on LA 1 in ST. John in someone's yard.


----------



## splante15 (Jul 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like what some people would call a Art Deco style Bottle from the 1920's & 30's.  Don't know anything else about it. Nice Find. Congrats.


exactly what i was going to say a nice decco bottle from the about the 20's


----------



## embe (Jul 8, 2020)

Don't know anything about the OP bottle but the script on the "P" has a distinct resemblence to a Pepsi "P"


----------



## Wadersmith (Feb 21, 2022)

I know this is from a while ago but would you happen to still have the bottle?


Today14 said:


> Wanted to share this bottle with y'all from Louisiana. Is this a common bottle ?


----------

